# Painting over hot dipped paraffin



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

You really have to experiment play with it. I found that I needed to wait a bit before spray painting over. The boxes were just too hot. If painted too hot the tendancy is for the paint to peel off. I was parrafin dipping at 325 F. Really it's an art and I can't say that I've really mastered it. I only tried this technique one year on about 1000 nucs and lids. That was about 6 years ago I think and other than the ones that were painted too hot the rest of them have had the paint hold up quite well. This is a 2 man job. One guy dipping , one guy painting. I used latex paintand even if it felt dry to the touch it still took a long time to cure.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something, but if you've hot-dipped, why paint? Isn't that one of the points of hot-dipping?

Grid.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Probably wants some colour, but you're right it is not necessary.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The paraffin dipped hive bodies and or brood chambers are too hot on summer days and it makes the bees hang out. Or worse yet, the combs can melt down.
Ernie


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like sanding a bit,then oil based paint.


----------



## BRescue (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone determined why the dipped hive bodies are hotter? I'm considering dipping and am looking at a bees wax/linseed oil mix or any other combo that makes sense. The phenomena of heat generation has caused me to take pause. Any thoughts that would help me not make a gross error in judgement on dipping? Thanks 
Richard


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The hive body is submerged in molten paraffin for 15 minutes and more if you are treating for AFB.

Ernie


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BRescue said:


> snip The phenomena of heat generation...


 
I don't think it's a phenomena... the wood is simply less porous and has less of an insulating effect.

They must be colder in the winter as well.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

The white paint reflects some of that summer heat as well.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BRescue said:


> Has anyone determined why the dipped hive bodies are hotter?


I don't think they are, mine are dipped & painted and do just fine in the heat.


----------

